# maggots/ larvae uk



## infinity (Apr 29, 2006)

Anyone know a good website in the uk for maggots and various types of fishing bait etc? - just so I can get various sizes of maggots (which conveniently pupate into flies which i can use too!). http://www.robharvey.com/reptiles/live-food.htm is a good site but I don't like the idea of faxing my credit card to him (including the security no. on the back).

I'm not a fishing sorta person so have no idea what to look for...


----------



## chun (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.maggotmail.net/index.html

this place is pretty decent, ordered off them a few times before.


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 12, 2006)

ok your in london, there are many fishing tackle shops about. just pop in there and ask for "casters" these are the unhatched pupae of maggots. all you have to do is wait for them to hatch.

also if you got "pinkie casters" these would be the larva of the green bottle fly.

id have to say that u should definately refigerate these flies so there easy to feed to the mantids.

i bought some curly winged flies from www.livefoods.co.uk i got lucky with a brilliant batch but they are hard to catch but the mantids do go nuts for them - plus some can actually have straight wings.

if you want pm me where u live and ill hunt for some tackle shops for you


----------



## infinity (May 12, 2006)

Bromley-ish... You have no idea how hard it is to find tackle shops on the net! :shock:


----------



## Jackson (May 12, 2006)

I always thought that buying casters was bad as you don't know if they were the dyed maggots before they pupated into a castor.

Anyone know?


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 14, 2006)

i dont think the quantities of dye are fatal for the dosage givven to a maggot. i mean if fish can handle that then insects sure can.

http://www.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&amp;lr=...al&amp;ct=title

two of those i was going to suggest anyhow.


----------



## Jackson (May 14, 2006)

Sorry, but i dont know how you figure this out...fish and inverts have completely different internal structure, not to mention size!

I'm just saying i'd rather wait 2-3 extra days for the maggots to become castors rather than risk killing my livestock.


----------



## Mike (May 14, 2006)

Does anyplace carry these but in NorthAmerica atleast, or even better Canada? Is there anyway of culturing these yourself?


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 15, 2006)

> Sorry, but i dont know how you figure this out...fish and inverts have completely different internal structure, not to mention size! I'm just saying i'd rather wait 2-3 extra days for the maggots to become castors rather than risk killing my livestock.


yeah i know that. im illustrating the fact that they simply couldnt use harmfull amounts of colouring simpy for various reasons.

but as u say why risk it


----------



## infinity (May 15, 2006)

oooo, i just found a cool site... sure there are many others like it but the prices are ok...

http://www.blades-bio.co.uk/butterflies_moths.htm


----------

